# إقامة في / إقامة بـ ؟



## samiraa

ماهو التعبير الصحيح :  لإقامة في منزل أو بمنزل


----------



## Bakr

الاثنان صحيحان
وقام عندهم الحق أي ثبت ولم يبرح ومنه قولهم أقام بالمكان
ويقال : عَصَبَ الرجلُ بَيْتَه أَي أَقام في بيته
_*لسان العرب*_​


----------



## samiraa

شكرا جزيلا


----------

